# 2012 ARBA Convention in Kansas



## woahlookitsme (Jul 21, 2012)

So as july comes to a close october gets closer and closer! Whos going to Convention, who are you taking or buying, and what are you excited to see? Pictures are welcome of the buns who will be competing !



I will so far be taking 5 juniors (3 black bucks, 1 black doe, 1 chocolate doe) and 2 seniors (1 choco doe and 1 choco buck) and am awaiting what else arrives in the nestbox for me this weekend! 

I am SUPER excited to be able to watch the movie Rabbit Fever and see all of my bunny friends! Im also going to get me some more of those air fresheners with the different breeds on them. My tan one is still in my car just for the picture even though it lost the smell months ago! Lol! I'm also super excited to see if the BEW and Broken Brits pass again then they will have a new color! My friend is also hoping to finally have her red JW show and pass! Ill definitely be watching the white board by the standards committee!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 21, 2012)

Where in ks is it?


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jul 21, 2012)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> So as july comes to a close october gets closer and closer! Whos going to Convention, who are you taking or buying, and what are you excited to see? Pictures are welcome of the buns who will be competing !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh I wish I was going!! I can't go this year but I will be at the one in 2013. Fortunately some other Tan people are heading down and offered to take mine with them and show them. I love these people! Right now, I'm not entirely sure what I'm going to send down. Almost everything of mine is still in the 2-4 week old stage so it's hard to tell. Right now I have 11 black kits, 13 chocolate kits and 6 lilac kits to choose from. No blues  Will you have any blue Tans for sale? Ones like Union and Yankee? lol!

I am also excited to pick up my trio of black Silvers. With all the drama going on in the Tan club now (it's really getting out of hand!) I need something else to distract my attention for a bit. At this point, I'm thinking of washing my hands completely of it even though the Tans are my very very favorite.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 21, 2012)

fuzz16 wrote:


> Where in ks is it?



Wichita, Kansas October 27-31 Here is their website
http://www.heartland2012.com/

I bred union and yankess full sister back to their blue daddy Seawolf (everything in his pedigree is black). Hopefully Ill get some more nice blues out of that and with no white toenails *crosses fingers*

I totally understand. There are many politics in the Tan club but I have heard it has always been that way. I dont know who to vote for president as they are total opposites but time will tell and I need to do my research. I stay out of the gossip and just enjoy the breed. I cant go to many of their breed shows anyways because they are always too far away but I wont let that stop me from raising buns that catch their attention when I do show with them 

Congrats on your new breed though! Silvers are gorgeous buns!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so excited for the convention this year because it will be my first time at one and it is close enough to my town. I go to Wichata alot any ways.

I will be taking my jersey woolies. Maybe some himmis but I hav to see how they do at county and state fair.


----------



## majorv (Jul 21, 2012)

I plan to take some Polish to show. I have 3 blacks, 1 broken, 3 blues and 1 REW - all juniors. I probably won't take any seniors...at least I don't think I will.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL I wouldnt be surprised if you toted pibb up there


----------



## majorv (Jul 21, 2012)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> LOL I wouldnt be surprised if you toted pibb up there


You read my mind, lol!


----------



## wendymac (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not going, but a friend is going and said he'd take some of my rabbits if I wanted him to. Not sure if anything I have is good enough, but I plan to look for a French Lop buck...and then he can bring it home for me. 

But I'll definitely be there next year...it'll be only an hour from me. Woooooohooooo!!! Everyone is super excited that it's finally coming back to PA. But it sure is going to suck for those on the west coast.


----------



## majorv (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm afraid we probably won't do 2013. We went to San Diego and Indiana. Kansas is too close for us to miss, but PA is too far...but you never know!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont know about PA either. Hopefully ill be in vet school by then and i wouldnt be able to go


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jul 22, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> But I'll definitely be there next year...it'll be only an hour from me.


Woo! Everyone is bunking at your house! Save a room for me! lol


----------



## wendymac (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL! You can bunk here, but I'm planning on getting a motel room down there. I HATE that long-assed boring drive to the Farm Show Complex. I wish I could go to Kansas, but it just isn't going to happen. Plus my buns aren't nearly good enough to show there...I just wanted to go watch...and shop. haha


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 15, 2012)

YAY! Only 12 more days until we pack up for Kansas! I am totally excited!! Already have some babies spoken for and 10 of my tans are entered  

Also very excited to attend RabbitCon 2012 to attend presentations covering many topics such as breeding, health, and improving your herd. 

Kansas or Bust


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 15, 2012)

I was a breeder for 4 years and I was never able to go. It was always too far away. My mom does not like to go more than 1.5-2 hrs for a show so we only ever went to 2-3 shows a year. (Sucks I know). I did not have good enough rabbits until my Senior year in HS either. I have always wanted to go, it has just not been an option for me


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats how we were but luckily the lady who got me started in rabbits splits costs and even drives a van for transporting bunnies. She has been to every convention since she started showing rabbits 30 some odd years ago which is awesome. Our first one was San Diego California in 09


----------



## littl3red (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, that sounds like a lot of fun. Maybe I'll convince Boyfriend to take me.  (Not that I have any showable rabbits, but it'd be a learning experience. Plus, I could finally meet some rabbit people outside of the internet! :biggrin


----------



## littl3red (Oct 15, 2012)

Ah, never mind... That's ACT weekend.


----------



## majorv (Oct 15, 2012)

Judging starts on Sunday. I recommend trying to go to one ARBA convention if you're into rabbits, even if you don't show. It's mind boggling the number of breeds and rabbits thatshow up! It doesn't cost anything to look around either.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think it'll happen this year, but I might try to go next year. That weekend just won't work for me, and I have school/work/volunteer time during the week.


----------



## Thumperina (Oct 22, 2012)

Hm, it's right where I live. 
Will there be anything interesting to do (or watch) for a regular bunny owner who don't show her rabbits?


----------



## Thumperina (Oct 22, 2012)

*majorv wrote: *


> Judging starts on Sunday. I recommend trying to go to one ARBA convention if you're into rabbits, even if you don't show. It's mind boggling the number of breeds and rabbits thatshow up! It doesn't cost anything to look around either.


Cool, coz my next question would be if those who watch need to buy tickets


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 22, 2012)

Nope it's free to the public


----------



## Thumperina (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks! Which day (or particular event) do you suggest to attend to a regular bunny owner?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 22, 2012)

Well starting on Friday everyone is moving in and getting settled. Saturday gets a little more busy and like my mom said judging starts Sunday and goes until Monday. I believe the presentation rabbits start Tuesday (these are the new breeds and colors of rabbits and cavies trying to get passed) by Wednesday all rabbits are released. I'm not sure what events they are going to have this year but all the booths have small raffles for the public to help raise money for the club and tons of info about each breed. 

Here is the website and they have a schedule for the barn.
http://www.heartland2012.com/


----------



## The Turtle (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely figure on a day to walk around and look at everything; it'll blow your mind, particularly if you haven't bred and shown. It's an enormous world and there's a lot to see and many people to talk to. I wander around and look at breeds I don't normally see at regional shows. I know at Indianapolis there were more than 2000 each of Holland Lops, mini rex, Netherlands, mini-lops and Dutch, and over 600 Flemish.

The Best In Show judging can also be pretty spectacular, the closest thing we get to the Super Bowl or the World Series.


----------



## RoyalLions18 (Oct 22, 2012)

I cant go, but i have 3 lionheads coming back....cant wait for them


----------



## majorv (Oct 22, 2012)

Final count on the entries - 21,651 rabbits entered....awesome!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 22, 2012)

majorv wrote:


> Final count on the entries - 21,651 rabbits entered....awesome!



WOW I want to come SOO badly!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am going on friday  Super excited


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 25, 2012)

Yay Brenda! 

AHH We leave tomorrow I am so stoked! I have 4 out of the 7 sale rabbits pre-sold and two people have inquired on the bucks remaining. 

I might have to take pictures using my phone because I currently can't find my camera  Maybe it will turn up but if not my phone will suffice. Mom is also bringing hers.

I made these cute for sale signs for the bunnies so If you go you can look for these (in the tans and polish) and its always nice to make new bunny friends 






See you in the Heartland


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome! I will keep an eye out for you! I am picking up my trio in the afternoon though and will have my 4yo and 1yo with me, lol. so not sure how long ill be there!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool! What breed are you getting? And pictures are a must 


EDIT: For those who cant come there is a website with video coverage that someone posted on another bunny forum
http://arbalive.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 25, 2012)

I am getting a trio of french lop out of eden/rd lines  Going to play with tri-colors lol

I am hoping theres a bunch of rabbits there friday afternoon when I get there to gawk at lol, hoping my kids are as intrigued as me, too, so they behave instead of acting like monkeys!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh so awesome! I love frenchies and tris  Theyre so adorable. 

Everyone will be getting in place so probably lol


----------



## kmaben (Oct 25, 2012)

Dang! We already made plans to go home to Houston. The OPPOSITE direction. And convention is only a four hour drive away! Poop. Everybody have fun for me!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 25, 2012)

I only know of rebecca working on flop tris, so it should be interesting


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 25, 2012)

kmaben wrote:


> Dang! We already made plans to go home to Houston. The OPPOSITE direction. And convention is only a four hour drive away! Poop. Everybody have fun for me!



Kaley- That is WAY more than a 4hr drive from Katy!! I am from the Houston area (Spring TX). I wish that it was only 4hrs though. I would SOOO convince my parents to take me or I would drive myself. 

Have fun everybody that is going  I envy you all.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 25, 2012)

No she lives in OK now

I shall take pictures for those that are being deprived of the bunny fun


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 26, 2012)

woahlookitsme wrote:


> I shall take pictures for those that are being deprived of the bunny fun




YAY! Thank you! I can't wait to see pics. This'll be my goal-to make it to the convention in the future some year.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay we are headed over now ETA is about 8 o'clock. Ill get pics and post them at night. Well be crossing the Oklahoma border soon


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 26, 2012)

i looked for you but never found you, and we were short on time so i didnt get to take any pictures ): but i was amazed at the rabbits there, soooo many!!! my daughter loved it! Parking was rough though.


----------



## majorv (Oct 27, 2012)

Ohh yea we got there at 7:30 it was a 10 hour drive  ill post pics when I get my phone charged


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 27, 2012)

Pictures::
A cool building in dallas






We made it to Kansas!





Gunner was ready to get out 





The van lol we are professionals





The isles of tans yayy





A tan with dorky ears 





And I so want one! It is a Roan Abysinnian Cavy/GuineaPig! Adorable!





More to come


----------



## Jaded (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome, sounds fun


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 27, 2012)

Sarah-Thanks for posting pictures-even more than ever I now wish I could be there!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 27, 2012)

No problem  not many pictures from today because we were in rabbit sessions from 9-3 VERY INFORMATIVE for the rabbit breeders. It will help me a lot in helping answer questions on here! But here are the little few I got: 

Gunner right before he got so scared he shot off the table and started running down the aisles. :O luckily someone caught him





A blue silver fox





And the gorgeous tort Britannia Petites! It's their first showing yay!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 28, 2012)

Gunner is so goreous! One of these days maybe a Tan will just hope on into our house. I've always been a big time lop person, but I've been seeing alot of Tans lately and hearing so much good about them (despite what Fraggles has to say here...  )


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol actually gunner threw me a huge win and I will add out very last but I am so proud of him! I got to take a lot today!

My little blue babies missed each other being in separate cages so we put them back together to reduce their stress and they started grooming each other 





Blue tans being judged





Tahoe waiting for judging. Poor boy was really molting


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 28, 2012)

Polish being judged 





The cutest baby tan ever!










My friends orange jersey woolys





Her reds 





The aisles of lionheads





One of them





A Siamese sable Brit new color 





Velveteen lop





Broken Brits





Baby champagnes sleeping <3





Tan in a box 





Tired from show





A blanc de hotot





The youth barn





Shiny blue satin





Himi/cal satin without flash





And with flash





A black silver fox





A black New Zealand





The black senior buck I might buy





Andd last but not least Gunner won Best Opposite Variety out of 180 blacks!! A huge success and I'm so proud of him!!


----------



## littl3red (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats on the win! :clapping: Go Gunner!

Also, that black silver fox looks like a hedgehog. Just me? Maybe?


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 29, 2012)

congrats!!! I am so sorry i didnt get more time to browse around and get pictures!! it was a long day though with 2 kids and 8 hours of driving startin at 6am lol

seen some results but not a lot, been watching some of te videos too...one of my trio hasnt been put outside yet..my daughter infatuation has led the poor baby to being toted around everywhere and her cage dragged to whichever room their in. she is sprawled out by the front door right now..m sure waiting for more craisons as the kids sneak them to her lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 29, 2012)

double post.


----------



## majorv (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures of one of our blue Tan babies eating out of the cans they provided for the coops...I thought it was too cute to pass up!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 30, 2012)

lol about the trio! and yes it does look like hedgehog now that I look at it 

I will post pics as soon as I get on my phone Surprisingly Its much easier there.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 30, 2012)

Not too many pics tonight but yay presentation rabbits show tomorrow 

A rhinelander looking gorgeous 





I think this was a French angora lol





Luciano looking pretty !





Wade Burkhalter judging Best In Show and the winner was a beautiful and fluffy English Angora!





And I bought that senior Buck names captain jack. I think he will be a good addition and hope he makes some nicer babies for me. Sadly Sinatra(monster) will be leaving. He is going to another breeder and hopefully he will work better with her does than he did with mine. I will miss my best easiest and fastest breeding buck but I have to do what's best for my herd. Ill miss you papa monster.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2012)

i loved those rhinelanders! so great youve got to sit through it all!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG those Champagne's are GORGEOUS!!! I want one!!! that just might be what I get when I decide to get Gracie a husbun. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought that there would be more rabbits there than there are. It looks like (from the picture) that there are not much more there than at Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo (HLSR). You took some great pictures though  Any chance of a picture of a Mini Rex? (I have a HUGE soft spot for them).


----------



## majorv (Oct 30, 2012)

The picture taken from a balcony was the youth section (or most of it). The Open rabbits were in a building at least 5-6 times bigger. Over 21,000 rabbits were entered.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 30, 2012)

Well we leave tomorrow and I am kind of sad. No pix of mini Rex. . But there are wayyyy more than the rodeo! I just can't get a picture of it. The panorama picture was just the youth barn. There were a total of 21,651 rabbits so there are many more than Houston!
Ill try to get a pic of mini Rex and some of the other rare breeds like the Belgians also. And try to show the crowded showroom. 
Here are more pics

Another broken Brit! I want one of these as a girlfriend for rocky!






The pass/fail board










The standards committee debating





Black tort Brit










And cavies!! I want a satin roan Abysinnian


----------



## littl3red (Oct 30, 2012)

Cavies crack me up. XD I used to have a guinea pig when I was young, his name was Bogie and he looked like a dutch rabbit... I don't know what that's called for cavies. He was so goofy.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol I had one when I was young too their voices are hilarious


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 31, 2012)

More and last pictures yay 

A panorama of The open showroom!





The mini Rex pics I promised  a black otter stretching a blue otter and a tri color cleaning itself















Belgian hares!










A mini lop





American sables










A funny picture from Facebook





Creme d'argent





Silver marten I think it's a blue










My new boy captain jack 





The wooly buddies keeping me company





And my small bubble for the 10hr drive home LOL


----------



## Thumperina (Oct 31, 2012)

Have they had any agility demonstration? 
I'm so sad -- we, who live in Wichita, didn't make it Got busy with some other stuff, my child's Halloween activities, etc...


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 31, 2012)

The American hopping association had a booth with jumps set out but I only got to see them once. It was a busy time but I had a lot of fun. So sad I might not get to go next year for Pennsylvania but who knows.


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for the picks  When I was saying that it looked like the same # of rabbits that show at Houston, I was saying JUST the youth section at convention because JUST the youth show at HLSR at a time.


----------



## JBun (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pictures! It would have been fun to be there


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 1, 2012)

glad you ad a good time  heard a rumor some rabbits were abandoned tere by someone though ):


----------



## pamnock (Nov 3, 2012)

My son went and had a blast! His senior Dwarf Hotot doe "Rue" won 4th place and also 1st place fur.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 6, 2012)

ohh lol now i get it Lauren Yea that is about how many there are at the rodeo 

You're welcome for the pictures everyone I hope yall enjoyed them  

I heard that some people also had rabbits stolen or left. So sad but I didn't hear anything bad about my buns that I sold so hopefully all of them made it safe and sound.

Congratulations to your son Pam! How was the judging conference?! My friend Mikey Franke had brits for yall to pose  He said it turned out great


----------



## pamnock (Nov 6, 2012)

woahlookitsme wrote:


> sound.
> 
> Congratulations to your son Pam! How was the judging conference?! My friend Mikey Franke had brits for yall to pose  He said it turned out great



I didn't go to Kansas - had to work.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Nov 6, 2012)

Love love love the pics - especially the Tans of course!  

My black Jr. doe got 11th out of 62 or so (I can't remember the exact number) and my chocolate doe did...well, not so well. I'm not upset though, I still like her.  

I picked up a trio of black Silvers, a BEAUTIFUL blue doe (thanks Sarah - I love her) and a black Jr buck!


----------



## JBun (Nov 8, 2012)

woahlookitsme wrote:


> I heard that some people also had rabbits stolen or left. So sad but I didn't hear anything bad about my buns that I sold so hopefully all of them made it safe and sound.



Apparently the stolen rabbits is true. Someone I know was going to be getting a dwarf hotot transported from convention but it was stolen.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, I am so amazed and thanks for all the pics, I didn´t know there were so many gorgeous breeds but I do like the champagnes, they are so unusual and I really like the tans, there´s just something about them but I love all of them. 

I do wish we had something like that over here, it would be so interesting to see so many rabbits in one place. Can´t believe there were over 21.000, that´s a heck of a lot of bunnies. 

Thanks to all for letting me in on this, it´s been quite an education.


----------



## THAT LADY (Feb 1, 2013)

<3 love <3


----------

